# The Wonder Wheeler Arrived



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG I feel like its my birthday or Christmas! 

My Wonder Wheeler arrived ! Thank You Stacy ( Bellarata Maltese) and Pat ( 2MaltMom) for showing me yours. I am so thrilled with it in person. It has so many features that I really like.

I took pictures of everything ( see below). Please forgive me!

It has a removable grooming table top and I also purchased the optional removable/adjustable grooming arm with replaceable loop.

The Wonder Wheeler also fits a VariKennel #100 crate below ( does not come with it) If you want to haul the dog in a crate its perfect . It comes with a deep mesh bag and a smaller removable bag with pockets and 2 shower hooks just in case you have to attach something else.

The wheels are not the best quality ( just like you said Stacy) but they seem adequate. I love that I can take the grooming arm and use it elsewhere. IThe table top is also perfect to practice stacking without hurting my back.

So Thank you Thanks you Thank you! I just love it and I am sure I will get a lot of use with it, both at home and at shows.

BTW it folds up just like a stroller and it is easy to load into the car.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is awesome! Someone was really thinking when they thought of that product. Don't you just love when there is a problem and someone comes up with an idea to solve it!

As for the wheels, do you think you could replace them with stroller wheel? Just a thought.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the website of the company that sells these tables/carts. They actually take a beach cart and add a few things and resell them.



http://www.mardelgroomingtables.com/prod/dolly.htm


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

It actually looks like you could stack two carriers on it instead of the mesh pocket. It really looks like a handy way to travel with your grooming table carrier and convenient to push instead of carrying everything. I really like it. For home use as well.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are neat aren't they?!

I got one too. Since we are doing rally shows I wanted/needed a way to carry a crate, chairs, training gear, etc... So I got one!  Works great. I have a soft sided crate that has roll down "windows" so I can turn it around and have the window shades down so they can't see out (keeps them quiet!). 

Here's the one I have - I didn't get the table top, but should be getting one soon. 

Jax lovin' it! (Kenz is in the crate too)
[attachment=61784:jax_in_wheeler.jpg]

Here is the Wonder Wheeler & the crate folded for storage
[attachment=61785:folded_down.jpg]

Hope you love yours!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Those are very neat! Never seen anything like it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The wheels are crap but you just have to call the Wonder Wheeler company and they will send you free replacements. It fit two petmate crates. When I fly, i pack the table top and grooming noose and use the cart by itself in the airport, dropping it plane side, like a normal stroller

Here is Lucy in the Portland airport,











And that way when I get to where I'm flying to, I have a grooming table. I also bought a third arm so that is what I use to hold my blow dryer when I have to fly somewhere

HEre is Jackie and Soda Pop using my cart last year at Nationals









I don't use this big bottom crate anymore (except for the puppies) but you can see it easy accomadates two crates









I have to say that of any the dog items I've bought, this Wonder Wheeler cart dealio is my favorite. I bought a normal crate dolly when I first started showing and it didn't fit in the back of my BMW suv (a big problem) but this does. 

I'm glad you like it Cat! I wish they would sell them at shows - they'd make a bundle!


----------

